# My baby boy



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I got some new pictures of Tucker in the yard, the action shots didn't really turn out, I need to learn how to use that camera! But Tucker's still cute lol.

Balls!


















Say cheese!


















srs puppy























































***MORE***


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

***ALL DONE***


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree - he is adorable! I think your photos came out great


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Adorable indeed! I love his coat its beautiful.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a cute little guy!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he is just too cute.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

What an adorable fella.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

He IS cute.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tucker is so adorable!
I really like the "Say Cheese" picture!


----------

